

Zellio – Open Source MCommerce Built with Meteor - dillonraphael
http://zellio.404vanity.com

======
dillonraphael
Hey guys, I've been working on this for a few months as I've been really
interested in building mobile apps with Meteor. Through out the process of
building this I had the intention of licensing the software and make some
money off this project. But I've come to realize with the direction everything
is going with mobile and shopping that releasing this as an open source
project would have huge benefits for everyone. I plan on working on this
consistently, but now hopefully have some great minds contribute as well.

The app has 2 parts:

The frontend/iOS app -
[https://github.com/404vanity/zellio](https://github.com/404vanity/zellio)

The admin panel -
[https://github.com/404vanity/zellioadmin](https://github.com/404vanity/zellioadmin)

I'm currently setting up a demo for people to see, but if any one needs help
deploying this to their server and building the app it self, let me know as
I'd be happy to help!

